# Tivo won't boot up



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We just got our new Roamio plus and it won't startup. It keeps cycling from Welcome! Starting up to our TV input and says searching for signal. It keeps cycling the same thing over and over and won't boot up. So now I have an RMA for this brand new unit and have to hook back up my Premiere and Tivo is cross shipping me another unit which should be here in a couple days... So now I'll have 2 x Tivo's for return.. I guess the hard drive is failed or something not sure but it's not working. :-(


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

That is the exact same problem I had with my Roamio-Basic.

It worked great for a little less than a day...

Here's hoping it's something simple like a bad batch of hard drives.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

My mine never even booted up or worked at all... I'm waiting on a new one.. My boyfriend really likes the remote and was wondering if there giving that remote away when you order a mini now or is it still the same remote we got with our mini's a few weeks ago that is like the premiere remote? The lady from Tech Support said it's probably the hard drive.

QUOTE=ncbill;9789176]That is the exact same problem I had with my Roamio-Basic.

It worked great for a little less than a day...

Here's hoping it's something simple like a bad batch of hard drives.[/QUOTE]


----------

